# MTH S and HO



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Scale Trains just announced they have acquired the rights to all the MTH S and HO products. The announcement is on their website at scaletrains.com. They are a top end manufacturer of rivet counter level HO and N scale trains.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good to hear that Tom. We can use the added stuff. Scale Trains is not cheap stuff but they are
a top end manufacturer. It will be good stuff. I know Scale Trains from my HO days. I have a few
pieces of their products. Like the water tenders that go behind 844 and 4014 UP steam locos. No one else makes them.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Good to know Tom. 

Kenny


----------



## Tranz4mr (Sep 3, 2013)

ScaleTrains.com Acquires M.T.H. HO & S Scale Tooling


ScaleTrains.com™, Inc., a leading manufacturer of HO and N Scale model trains, announced the acquisition of M.T.H. Electric Trains® HO Scale and S Gauge tooling assets. Learn more in our announcement video: “MTH is recognized as a leading manufacturer of HO scale steam locomotives. The...




www.scaletrains.com


----------



## jose luis (Sep 8, 2021)

I greet the members of this forum and present myself as new to it, for the moment with a query:

I have several H0 scale MTH steam locomotives.
It is happening to me that in the last purchases with steam on the whistle (Yellowstone, GS4 and Berkshire) the boiler-board has failed me and without this decoder no function of the boiler works.
I cannot find this component by any means and I am desperate with the useless engines; only sound works.
Can anyone help me or give me some idea about this problem?

Thanks and regards
Jose Luis Valderrama


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The most likely source of a replacement board for an MTH HO engine would be the new MTH parts department website. www.mthpartsandsales.com/shop


----------



## jose luis (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you Tom, but for every H0 engine the answer is "List Coming Soon! "

Jose Luis


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The new site went live on 9/23/2021 and Mike Reagan and his team are working to populate the site with the inventory on hand. It is a monumental task. All I can recommend is to email or call MTH.


----------



## jose luis (Sep 8, 2021)

Yes I know. I imagine that if they do not have any spare parts in H0 (as it seems from the inventory) it will be long and difficult to correspond with so many H0 clients that MTH surely had before closing.
I have already sent 3 emails to the new address MTH (MTH ELECTRIC TRAINS <[email protected]>) from which I have had automatic responses of confirmation to receiving the email, but no response to my request.
I wonder: has anyone on the forum had problems with steam locomotives, both with the ProtoSound 3 and with the border board, mainly in productions with smoke on the whistle?
For me this has been a very general problem that MTH solved for me by sending a new decoder or RA for factory repair, but as of March / April 2021 they have ignored all claims.

Regards
Jose Luis


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

O gauge repair folks have been successful in getting parts from the new parts department. These orders were all from the searchable database put online, which does not exist at present for HO.


----------



## jose luis (Sep 8, 2021)

Unfortunately the H0 scale has no spare parts even from the first day they presented database of spare parts. And I do not understand.
I do not know the volume of customers for scale 0, but I imagine that in h0 it must be important
Jose Luis


----------

